# TiVo should alternate tuners when making serial recordings



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I was making a recording of the quarter-finals of a tournament on The Tennis Channel. Though I'd added some extra time because it was a live recording, I noticed that it wasn't enough, because the day's matches weren't over when the recording had ended (I had a score-board web app running on my PC). I went to TiVo to record that match, hoping that everything since it stopped recording was still in the buffer, but it had changed channels on that tuner to make another recording, though neither tuner was in use.

This is probably because the other tuner was the viewed tuner, but it's still frustrating. The other tuner had been tuned to that channel continuously for 13 hours--it was unlikely that anyone was actually watching it, and TiVo could have asked whether it was okay to change it.

I know--as I write it down it sound a bit "thin", but I think that TiVo should try to make a judgement call about immediately changing the channel to make a recording after recording a live event when the other tuner isn't being recorded, even if it's the viewed tuner. I'm writing this while freshly peeved that I missed a part of a live sporting event whose length was horribly underestimated by the broadcaster, but it seems to happen more and more these days. It's as though producers are saying, "Historically, X hours and Y minutes is the shortest duration of any professional men's tennis match, so we'll schedule X hours for coverage and make sure that some unimportant and imminently preemptible series re-runs are scheduled after" .

I dunno, maybe I'm being unreasonable and nothing can be done to help the situation ,


----------

